# How long after d&c did your period take to come back?



## horseypants

Hi ladies. I had a d&c on May 11th if I remember correctly. (It's been sad, and sometimes the dates and happenings become a blur... I do however remember I was supposed to be 14 weeks this Friday though, so some stuff sticks.)

Anyway! I'm waiting for my cycle to return and I've even done some temping. So far, it seems that for me, I am in the first half of my cycle (temps real low) and I'm guessing it might take me longer than a lot of people to get my period again. I've had a mmc in the past and it took forever to bleed. Also, my cycles got really long after the mmc and it took maybe 3 cycles in 6 months to get back on track. -Then I got prego right away though, so I'm looking forward to getting things going again.

This thread is for us to wait for af to come and share with those still waiting how long it took for us to have af. I'm making a similar thread for the ladies who opted for the natural route instead of the d&c. I've made a medical management poll too, for those waiting after taking the pills like cytotech and misproprol (spelling? : ) ). Here are the other polls:

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/m...scarriage-did-your-period-take-come-back.html
https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/m...-ie-cytotech-did-your-period-take-return.html

Love to all of you suffering today and hugs also for those of you who are smiling!!

Please note that I made the results public on this poll so we can all see who selected which options. If you remember timing from past d&c's, you can select more than one option too.


----------



## Lottelotte

Had d and c 5th sept and got first af on 10th Jan. :growlmad:

Xx


----------



## sarah1990gary

3 months :( xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## horseypants

update from me: i'm still waiting, waiting...


----------



## manuiti

Just had my D&C on Saturday night, will let you know...


----------



## gemico117

I had my d&c on last Monday (6/4) and I only had some minimal spotting/brownish discharge until Thursday when it all stopped. Then on Saturday I started having what seemed like a period and is still going - I'm also feeling very crampy like a period (which I didn't have after my d&c). I called my dr's office and the nurse said since it stopped and started a few days later like a period and I'm having stronger that usual cramps, this could very well be my period. I questioned her on that one as I didn't think it could really come that soon but she said since it is all (obviously) based on hormones, my body could already be trying to get back in sync and my 1st period has started. I didn't vote yet as I'm still pretty skeptical on it, but I will definitely update once I know for sure.

Btw horsepants, I absolutely LOVE your avatar pic. Everytime I see it, I smile.


----------



## horseypants

thanks gemico, especially for the details <3

i think your body is trying to get back on track - yay body! 

i love your avatar too, and i remember seeing it before and smiling. what a cutie!


----------



## cupcake

5 weeks and 3 days from the first day of miscarriage , and I did ovulate about 12 days before getting my period ( as confirmed by ultrasound)


----------



## horseypants

cupcake that is great information! did you mc naturally?

i'm thinking I may have o-ed a couple days ago, but i'm really not certain. my temperature doesn't seem to have risen significantly


----------



## cupcake

horseypants said:


> cupcake that is great information! did you mc naturally?
> 
> i'm thinking I may have o-ed a couple days ago, but i'm really not certain. my temperature doesn't seem to have risen significantly

Yes I had a sac and yolk sac measuring 5+6 , no fetal pole or heart beat, started bleeding at 7 wks, went for an ultrasound after losing big clots and sac was gone, just some clots so they gave me cytotec vaginally as a precaution

Feel pretty tender and its a heavier period, but no serious pain od clotting


----------



## horseypants

ughh. i'm so sad. spotting. i was supposed to be happy but i hate af. i hate her hate her hate her! :brat: If this is really her, it took 6 weeks. I'll try to update tomorrow - I should find out for sure soon. Although I already took the poll and said 6 weeks ;[.

I was supposed to be happy because this means I can move on, but I'm really emo. I should have been prego and in the clear by now. Part of me wanted to be prego again straight after the d&c but I know this is the best thing for me, considering the things I could not change. Uhgh. But still. Mad/sad/"secretly" disappointed.


----------



## horseypants

Major temp drop this morning. No af yet, but probably she'll arrive today?


----------



## manuiti

horseypants said:


> I was supposed to be happy because this means I can move on, but I'm really emo. I should have been prego and in the clear by now. Part of me wanted to be prego again straight after the d&c but I know this is the best thing for me, considering the things I could not change. Uhgh. But still. Mad/sad/"secretly" disappointed.

Big hugs hun. Just take it one day at a time. :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Daisy_bear

I have had no bleeding for nearly 8 weeks. Spoke to the doc today who didn't seem concerned n said it can take a while. I don't know what's going on wi me. I'm really tired, cold n feel bloated and fat. :( x


----------



## horseypants

Daisy Bear, hugs. Hang in there and tell us more ......or keep us updated. What is the doc saying? Has he checked your hcg? Have you checked it?

....I have survived af #1. I'm ttc again. Wish me luck figuring out when I'm o-ing. -Hoping to catch the egg!


----------



## manuiti

Well I finally stopped bleeding on Sunday, so 2 weeks after my d&c, now I'm just getting - TMI - the teeniest amount of brown spotting. Again TMI - but every time I go to the bathroom and wipe, it's mixed in with quite a bit of EWCM. Is that normal?? Anyway, now the wait for AF. I've started temping again too.


----------



## bamagurl

Had my d&c April 19th and got first af on May 29th.


----------



## TryinFor1

I had my d&c on January 11 and af returned February 14. A little over four weeks.


----------



## manuiti

It's exactly 5 weeks today since my D&E and I've just started spotting ever so slightly. So it should hopefully be any day now...


----------



## FeLynn

with my 1st loss missed miscarriage had gestational sac and yolk sac but no fetal pole(got pregnant July 2011 d&e Sept 2011). 

I was waiting for my period to come, 15 weeks later no period! I ended up in the ER had a lot of bleeding and a lot of blood clots I was having another miscarriage Jan 2012. Got a period 3 1/2 weeks later. 

Got pregnant again in March 2012 babys heart stopped at 13.2 weeks I had a d&e June 5th 2012. I bled daily, bleeding got so bad I had to have 2 units of blood and a repeat d&e on the 16th. my bleeding would change often from heavy to light flow, from bright to dark, from watery to thick or thin and then it would turn a brownish red, I had spotting that still needed a pad and then spotting that was light. I finally stopped no bleeding or spotting 7-13-12. waiting to see when I will get my period.

I have been told it can take 6-8 weeks and I have been told 4 weeks so we will see.


----------



## manuiti

Yay af showed up late last night. :happydance: Think this will be the only time I'm happy to say that. lol So 5 weeks, 2 days for me.


----------



## robinson380

Finally got AF this morning after mmc on 6/8/2012. It took 7 weeks 6 days to return and I was starting to stress about it. Now I feel like I am ready to start trying again :)


----------



## bamagurl

Glad af finally showed! :dust: to you!!!


----------



## FeLynn

still waiting for mine. don't know if being on the pill will make it come later, like when I'm towards the end of the pack!


----------



## aimze

Hi ladies...

Im 5 weeks past mmc with no af an strong pregnancy tests...does this mean i have some pregnancy tissue left?


----------



## FeLynn

aimze said:


> Hi ladies...
> 
> Im 5 weeks past mmc with no af an strong pregnancy tests...does this mean i have some pregnancy tissue left?

depending on how far along you were and how high your HCG levels were makes a difference in how fast it drops. You could possibly have tissue left in there but it also could be just your body slowly dropping.


----------



## aimze

thanks felyn...i was only 7weeks an at 6 weeks had blood test at 20k for hormones....the last test i did was exacly as strong as this...the pregnancy line shows b4 the control x


----------

